# Pigeon Bands/rings Wanted



## POMPEYJAS

HI TO ALL, MY NAME IS JAS AND I LIVE IN PORTSMOUTH ON THE SOUTH COAST OF ENGLAND, I COLLECT PIGEON BANDS, CAN ANYONE ON THIS SITE HELP ME WITH THIS?
ANY HELP WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED, I CAN ALSO TRADE BANDS, IF YOU COLLECT!! IF YOU CAN HELP THEN GET INTOUCH, AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR RACING. REGARDS JAS.
MY EMAIL IS [email protected]


----------



## feralpigeon

Why do you collect the bands and what specifically are you looking for?

fp


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I know a few people who collect bands. I sorta collect them too, just for the heck of it.


----------



## POMPEYJAS

Hi I Started To Collect Bands From My Dad.after Breeding Season He Would Always Have A Few Left Over, So That,s How It Started, And Now I Try And Collect Bands From All Over The World And From Different Pigeon Clubs. I Am After Old Bands From Day Dot, To Present Day. If Anyone Wishes To See My Collection I Can Post It On Here For All To See.
Then Maybe Some Of You Could Help Me With The Bands That You See Missing. Regards Jas.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Go ahead and post some pictures. It'd be interesting to see what all you've got 
I think the old aluminum bands are pretty cool.


----------



## POMPEYJAS

*My American List PART 1*

THESE ARE MY AMERICAN BANDS.
I ALSO HAVE MORE WHICH HAVE NOT BEEN ADDED YET.
AMERICAN UNION.1910-2008

AMERICAN 3 BRASS/ENAMAL RINGS 1905 W 235* 1905 W 202* 1906 V 533*.
AU ARPU 08,07,06,05,04,03,02,01,99,98,97,96,95,94,93,92, (AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION-OK)
AU AA 08, (CHARLES SIEGEL & SONS JEANERETTE-LA)
AU ARC 76,90, (NORTH COUNTY RPC-CA)
AU ART 99, (CLUB UNKOWN-BANDS SENT TO BALTIMORE MARYLAND TO RACE SEC)
AU ACE 08, (ACE RPC-IN)
AU ALB 04, (ALBANY HPC-GA)
AU AUB 08,06, (AUBURN RPC-CA)
AU AOL 08, (ALPHA OMEGA LOFT-JOE JEFFERSON-IN)
AU AVC 07, (APPLE VALLEY RPC-CA)
AU AVI 06, (ARIZONA VALLEY INV-BENSON AZ)
AU AZIZ 03,04 (AZIZ ISKANDER-MD)
AU AOC 90,76, (ARIZONA OPEN CLASSIC FUTURITY MESA-ARZ)
AU AWOL 07, (AWOL INVITATIONAL RPC-CA)
AU APC LOFT 07, (ASIAN PIGEON CLUB-MN)
AU AOI 06, (ADDICTS ONLY INV-CA)
AU AHPI 05,04,03,02,01,96,95,94,93,(AMERICAN HOMING PIGEON INSTITUTE-OK)
AU AHPI WOW 98, (AMERICAN HOMING PIGEON INSTITUTE-WORLD OF WINGS)
AA A 71, (ALL AMERICAN) PURCHASED FROM CHASE SIEGEL & SON'S CATALOGS)
AU A 06,04,03,93,87, (CHARLES SIEGEL & SONS JEANERETTE-LA)
AU AB 34,35,37 (AURORA-BATAVIA RPC-IL)
AB.CLUB AURORA ILL 1923.


AU BS 89 (BAYSIDE RPC-MD)
AU BMT 06 (BRIDGER MOUNTAIN RPC-MT)
AU BCM 04,03,02,01,00,98,97,96,95,92,91,(BAY CITY R.P.C.INC,-MI)
AU BVC 84,81, (BALDY VIEW CLUB-S/CA)
AU BBM 75, (CLUB UNKNOWN-BANDS SENT TO SAN RAFAEL-CA)
AU BUF 92,90,89, (CLUB UNKNOWN-BANDS SENT TO CHEEKTOWAGA-NY)
AU BIG MAC 96, (BIG MAC FUTURITY RACE-FLOWN FROM NORTH AT MACKINAC BRIDGE WHERE LAKE MICHIGAN & LAKE HURON MEET,ALL OTHER RACES FROM MICHIGAN ARE FLOWN FROM THE SOUTH-LANSING-MI)
AU BCS 88, (BRYAN COLLEGE STATION RPC-TX)
AU BIECHE 07, (ALEX BIECHE VACAVILLE-CA)
AU BALT 02,00,98,97, (BALTIMORE PIGEON FANCIERS S.C.-MD)
AU BOSTON 06, (CENTRAL NEW ENGLAND CLUB-MA)
AU BONN 96,95, (CLUB UNKNOWN-BANDS SENT TO OGDEN -UT)
AU BUFFALO 88,87,86,85, (BUFFALO RPC-NY)
AU BC 95,94,92,91,
AU BLESS 06,05, (BLESSINGLOFT -HIALEAH FL)
AU BIR 86,
AU BB 07,06, (BILL CANTRELL-POCAHONTAS AR)
AU BRF 07, (BLUE RIDGE FLYERS RPC-LURAY VA)


AU CBS 99,03,04,05 (CONTINENTAL BREEDING STATION-OK"RICK MARDIS")
AU CCC 80 (CHRIS CAMBELL-TX?)
AU COCO 07,06,01,98,(CALIF ORE COAST RPC-CA)
AU CYP 58 (UNKNOWN CLUB, BANDS ISSUED TO LA MIRADA,CA)
AU CHAOS 08, (CONRAD QUINTANA (A FIREFIGHTER)-CA)
AU CANADA 08,07, (UP NORTH COMBINE CU MEMBERS WHO BELONG TO AU AND USE THIS BAND TO FLY FOR AU NATIONAL AWARDS TORONTO AREA-CANADA)
AU CNA 08, (CORONA-NORCO-ARLINGTON-CA)
AU CRF 97 (CROW RIVER PC-MN)
AU CRB 90 (UNKNOWN CLUB BANDS ISSUED TO ELIZAVILLE-NY)
AU CRPC 02, (CLAREMORE RPC-OK)
AU CL 01, (COUNTRY LOFTS RACING PIGEON CLUB-TX)
AU CORP 07,05, (CENTRAL OREGON RPC-OR)
AU CAT 07, (WHITEOAK-TX)
AU CHI 94, (GREATER CHICAGO COMBINE-IL)
AU CHICAGO 47,53,58,59,60,61,62,63,64, ,68,69,70, 74,75,76, 78,79, 82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,90,91,92,93,94,(GREATER CHICAGO COMBINE-IL)
AU CMS 55 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 74 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 (CARMEL MONTEREY SEASIDE -CA)
AU COW 97,
AU CCP 08, (COLOMBUS COUNTY PIGEON INV-WHITEVILLE NC)
AU CCT 96, 
AU CAF 06, (CAPE ANNE FLYERS-GLOUCESTER MA)
AU CCBI 07,02, (CORPUS CHRISTI BAY AREA RPC-CORPUS CHRISTI TX)
AU CORPUS CHRISTI 94,


AU DALLAS 08,07,05,04,02,01,00,98,97,96,93,92,81 (DALLAS HOMING RPC-TX)
AU DALLAS HOMING 94,(DALLAS HOMING CLUB MESQUITE-TX)
AU DOW 87, (DOWAGIAC HPC-MI)
AU DEN 05,04,03,01,96,94,86,85,(DENTON RACING PIGEON CLUB-TX)
AU DRO 08,07, (DURANGO RPC-FARMINGTON NM)

AU EM 57 (UNKNOWN CLUB BANDS ISSUED TO BRONX-NY)
AU EBM 85,81, (EUGENE BETER MEMORIAL RACE- ORGANIZER OF FIRST INTERNATIONAL RACE IN 1960s ON ISLAND OF OAHU.
AU E.T RETURNS 05, (JOHN CAVELLINI ANDERSON-CA)
AU EHI 83, (UNKNOWN CLUB BANDS ISSUED TO KENT-WA)
AU ELP 05, (EL PASO RPC-EL PASO TX)
AU EVERETT 95, (EVERETT R.P.C-EVERETT WA)
AU EPR 05, (HAMILTON HPC-BALTIMORE MD)

AU FMT 73 (FREMONT RPC-CA)
AU FVC 76,07, (FERNANDO VALLEY CLUB -CA)
AU FIA-HAWAII 06, (AIEA INV PF-HAWAII)
AU FTCC 06 (FAIRMONT RPC-MD)
AU FFC 89 (LANCASTER PIGEON CLUB-LANCASTER OH)
AU FC 57,
AU FORT WORTH RPC 08,(FORTWORTH RPC-TX)
AU FORT WORTH 79,
AU FHI 07, (FOOT HILLS INV-OR)
AU FDL 03,01,95,92,(FOND DU LAC RPC-WI)
AU FLAME 06, (CONRAD QUINTANA A FIRE FIREGHTER-CA)
AU FV 07, (FAIRVIEW HC-OH)
AU FTW 07,96,01, (FORT WAYNE RPC-IN)
AU FRP 99,98, (FITZGERALD RPC-GA)
AU FRC/FRESNO 93,
AU FRE 84,
AU FMI 08, (FORT MYERS INV-FORT MYERS FL)


AU GGF 64, (UNKNOWN CLUB BANDS ISSUED TO SAN FRANCISCO-CA)
AU GSF 07, (GOLDEN STATE FLYERS-CA)
AU GCSF 77,78, (UNKNOWN CLUB BANDS ISSUED TO PHOENIX,AZ)
AU GEORGE CRUM MEMORIAL 00 (TRI COUNTY RPC-NJ)
AU GAZ 07 (DAVE GAZAWAY-UT)
AU GSV 03 (GREEN SPRING VALLEY-MD)
AU GRC 07,06,05,01,00,99, (GLOUCESTER RC-MA)
AU GIF 02,96,94,93,90, (GARDEN ISLAND FLYERS-HI)
AU GPS 05,04,01, (GLOBAL PIGEON SUPPLIES-GA)
AU Gbg 87,80, (GAYLESBURG PC-IL)
AU GbY 85, (UNKNOWN CLUB,ONLY ONE YEAR ISSUED-1985)
AU GBG 05,04,03,99,(GAYLESBURG PC-IL)
AU CLUB GUADALAJARA 08, (LOS ANGELES-CA)
AU GS 06, (GOLDEN SPIKE RPC-WILLARD UT)
AU GRM 95, (GRAND RAPIDS R.P.C.GREENVILLE MI)
AU GSI 97,

AU HAY 07,06, (HAYWARD HPC-CASTRO VALLEY CA)
AU HOM 98 96, (HEART OF MICHIGAN PIGEON CLUB-MI)
AU HFR 94,
AU HAR 97, (HARMONY INV PIGEON CLUB-BEAVER FALLS PA)
AU HRP 06 (HAMPTON ROADS RPC-VA)
AU HIPR 07, (HAWAII INV-HI)
AU HAWAII LOFTS 07,(KAILUA-KONA-HAWAII)
AU HALE 05, (DAVID HALE HASLET-TX)
AU HERSEY 97,96, (RICHARD HERSEY-CA)

AU I 08,05, (FOYS PIGEON SUPPLY-PA)
AU IDA 07, (IDAHO RPA-ID)
AU ISLE 84, (HAWAIIAN ISLE CLUB HAWAII)
AU ITH 07, (ITHACA RPC-NY)

AU JED LOFT 08,07 (BELL CITY-LA)
AU JEDDS 08,07,06,05,04, (JEDDS PIGEON SUPPLY- ANAHEIM CA)
AU JRC 85 (JOLIET RACING CLUB-IL)
AU JET 70 (STOCKTON JET RACING HOMER CLUB-STOCKTON CA)
AU J.RUZEK FUT. 83,78,(BERWYN-ILL)
AU JFR 98, (BALTIMORE PIGEON FANCIERS SOCIAL CLUB INC-MD)

AU KFL 07, (SALINAS VALLEY HPC-CA)
AU KONA 08,06,05 (KONA RPC-HAWAII)
AU KAM 89,
AU KING LOU'S LOFT 02,(WALTER LESNAK-BRONX NY)
AU KC 08, (GREATER KANSAS CITY RPC-KANSA CITY KS)

AU LCL 08,07,06,02 (LAKE CHARLES RPC-LA)
AU LAF 07, (LAFAYETTE RPC-LA)
AU LFO 07, (LANCASTER PC-OH)
AU LFL 07, (BEND-OR)
AU LCI 00,98,97, (LEWIS COUNTY INV-WA)
AU LOLF 91, (FOX VALLEY COMBINE-IL)
AU LLM 01, (LAKELAND FLYERS-NJ)
AU LOC 94, (VINCENT LOCICERO-MA)
AU LV 06, (LAKEVIEW FLYING CLUB-CHICAGO IL)
AU LYNCH 06, (ROBERT LYNCH-GA)
AU LA 53, (LOS ANGELES R.P.C-CA)
AU LYNN 94,
AU LBK 88, (LUBBOCK HOMING PIGEON CLUB-LUBBOCK TX)
AU LARRY'S LOFT 08,07,06,(LARRY KAUTZ-COKATO MN)
AU LAKE 07, (LAKE PC-LOWERLAKE CA)
AU LIS 02, (LISBON RPC - LISBON OH)
AU LRM 07, (HAMILTON HPC-BALTIMORE MD)

AU MBA 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 
AU MEXICAN UNION CLUB 08, (MEXICAN UNION CLUB-MI)
AU MIS 07,95, (MISHAWAKA HPC-IN)
AU MPC 08,07,06,00,99,98,97 (MINNEAPOLIS PIGEON CLUB-MN)
AU MCL 77,07, (MESA CLUB LTD-CA)
AU MBF 60,
AU MRR 93 (MINNESOTA RIVER BEND RACERS-MN)
AU MPF 70 (MID COAST PIGEON FLYERS ,GRAY-ME)
AU MHC 02 (MARYLAND HC-MD)
AU M.FRANCO 07, (MIGUEL FRANCO MONT CLAIR-CA)
AU MFD 07, (MEDFORD RPC-OR)
AU MET 06, (METAIRIE RPC-MATAIRIE LA)

AU NFL 08,07 06 05 04 ( NELSON FAMILY LOFTS -ST JOSEPH MI)
AU NMC 73
AU NUF 85 (NUUANU FLYERS-OAHU HAWAII)
AU NEW 02 (NEWARK RPC-DE)
AU NVRH 07, (NORTH VALLEY RACING HOMERS-CA)
AU NTF 06,97,92,87,86,(NORTH TEXAS FUTURITY-DALLAS-DENTON-F/WORTH,TEXAS)
AU NAUDIN 07,06,(LEO NAUDIN EL PASO-TX)
AU NERC 07,06, (NORTH EAST RPC-EASTLAKE OH)
AU NEPPL 07, (NICKOLAS NEPPL-ATLANTIC IA)
AU NED 03,01, (NORTHEAST DALLAS PIGEON RACERS-TERRELL TX)
AU NUNU 01,RED) 01 BLUE)(NUNU FLYERS RPC-EWA BEACH HI)
AU NOR 01,95, (NORMAN RPC-NORMAN OK)

AU OAKLAWN 07 (OAKLAWN RPC-IL)
AU OAKS 90 (THOUSAND OAKS-CA)
AU OSH 01,98,63 (OSHKOSH RACING PIGEON CLUB-WI)
AU OPPC 98 94 93 (OLYMPIC PENINSULA PIGEON CLUB-WA)
AU OPP 95
AU ORP 07, (OAHU INV RPC-HONOLULU HI)
AU OCF 07, (ORANGE COUNTY FLYERS-ORANGE CA)
AU OLO 85 (OLOMANA RACING PIGEON CLUB-KAILUA HAWAII)
AU OGN 07,00, (OGDEN RPC-UT)
AU OCALA 06,03, (MARION COUNTY RPC-OCALA FL)
AU OIL 08,07,02,01,(OUTLAWS INV LTD-OSWEGO KS)
AU OWL 89,88,87,86,85,82,81,
OLD AMERICAN 3 BRASS/ENAMAL RINGS 1905 W 235* 1905 W 202 1906 V 533*. 

AU PAL 86,85, (PALOMAR RPC-CA)
AU POLIDORO 06, (JOE POLIDORO BAY SHORE-NY)
AU PPR 89,94,
AU PSF,95,93,87, (GREATER SEATTLE RPC-WA)
AU PGC,50,60, (PINE GROVE CLUB-PINE GROVE-PA)
AU PLY 08,03,02,96,(PLYMOUTH VETERANS RPC-MA)
AU PFSC 97, (BALTIMORE PIGEON FANCIERS SOCIAL CLUB INC.-MD)
AU PINE 07, (LOFT OF THE PINES-TX)
AU POOR BOY 05, (NORTH VALLEY RACING HOMERS -ANDERSON-CA)
AU PV 06,05,03,98, (PLATE VALLEY HC-NE)
AU POP 06, (PIGEONS OF PARADISE-MAGALIA-CA)

AU QUEEN 08, (QUEEN CITY RPC-MS)


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Jas. If you do not already belong to this Yahoogroups group, you might want to consider joining: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pigeonringcollectors/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1

Terry


----------



## POMPEYJAS

*My List Of American Bands Part 2*

AU RBF 05,01,99,94,93,92,91,81,(RIVER BASIN FLYERS-MI)
AU RAZ 08, (RAZORBACK RPC-AR)
AU RIC 07, (RIVERSIDE INV-CA)
AU REYES 07, (RAFAEL REYES JR PAMONA-CA)
AU RAIN 04,03,01, (MOUNT RAINIER INV RPC-WA)
AU RPC 08,07, (ROCKFORD PC-ROCKFORD IL)
AU RAC (WIS) 05,(RACINE RPC-RACINE WI)
AU RAC 06,02, (RACINE RPC-RACINE WI)
AU RACINE 04,03,(RACINE RPC-RACINE WI)
AU RWS-SILVER 02,(RICK SMITH -SANGER TX)
AU RDEO 02, (RODEO CITY INV RPC-MANSFIELD TX)
AU RED OAK 04, (RED OAK INV-RED OAK TX)
AU ROCKY 93 (WITH PHN NUMBER)

AU SUR 71
AU SD 07, (SAN DIEGO HPC-EL CAJON CA)
AU SRC 81,84
AU SRI 99 (SOUTHERN ROAD ISLAND INV RPC-CT)
AU SB 83 (SOUTH BAY RPC-CA)
AU SBV 07,85,74 (SAN BERNARDINO VALLEY RPC- COLTON CA)
AU SMR SANTA MARIA 08,(SANTA MARIA RPC-CA)
AU SMR 76 (SANTA MARIA RPC-CA)
AU SMRP 06,00, (SOUTH MISSISSIPPI RPC-GULFPORT MS)
AU SFR 78 (SAN FRANCISCO RPC-CA)
AU SCX 79,75
AU SMCC 00, (SURBURBAN MOTOR CITY COMBINE – GARDEN CITY MI)
AU SCC 98, (SPACE CITY RPC-TX)
AU SUNTIE 02, (TEX LU- WEST SACREMENTO CA)
AU SCF 78 (STEVENS COUNTY FLYERS-WA)
AU SJ 99,98,97,96,95,94,93,92,90,85,75, (SAN JOSE RACING PIGEON CLUB-DAVIS CA)
AU SAN JOSE HOMING 95,94,93,92,
AU SNOH (OVER) SNO CO 96
AU SOC 07, (SONOMA COUNTY RPC-SABASTOPOL CA)
AU SEQ 84
AU SEC 89,
AU SEP 08, (SEPULVEDA RPC-TARZANA CA)
AU SCV 56,73
AU SCA 85
AU SHAMROCK 95 (SHAMROCK RACING PIGEON CLUB-OK)
AU SLIDELL 06, (SLIDELL RPC- SLIDELL LA)
AU SLI 07, (SALT LAKE INV-MIDVALE UT)
AU 50S 84, (50s STATE CLUB-HAWAII ( THE 50th state of USA)
AU SEL 07,06,05,04,03,02,00,99,97,(SELMA INV RPC-SELMA CA)
AU STI 91,90,89,(SOUTH TOWNS INV RPC.HAMBURG NY)
AU STD 06,03, (STAMFORD RPC-STAMFORD CT)
AU SBMF 05, (BUCKEYE COMBINE-OH)
AU SANTA CRUZ 97,96,95,93,92,
AU SANTA CRUZ AREA 94,
AU SJHP 97, (SAN JOSE HPC- SAN JOSE CA)
AU SJRC 97,96,95,
AU SLO 96, (SAN LUIS RPC-CA)
AU SFL 91, (BRADYVILLE-TN)
AU SAZF 08, (SOUTHERN ARIZONARPC- BENSON AZ)
AU SFLI 89,
AU SFC 91,87,82,
AU SFD 80, (SPORTSMAN PIGEON FLYERS-MI)
AU STF 04, (NEW BRAUNFELS PC -TX)
AU SION 99, (ORLANDO RPC - TITUSVILLE FL)

AU TAM 75
AU TAC 90,95,97,98,00,01, (TACOMA RACING PIGEON CLUB-WA)
AU TBM 97 (TOLSON PIGEON CLUB-MD)
AU TEXAS 08,04,94,91,90,89,(TEXAS CENTRE-ODESSA TX)
AU TEXAS 93, ALLOY, (TEXAS CENTRE - ODESSA TX)
AU TFL-TEXAS 02,01,(TAPPLY FAMILY LOFT-DENTON RPC-TX)
AU TEX 94,
AU TCC 93, (TRI COUNTY CLUB-OH)
AU TI 04,02, (TEXAS INV RPC-NORTH RICHLAND HILLS TX)

AU U*S 45 SC, (US ARMY SIGNAL CORPS-MESSAGE CARRIER)
AU U 84
AU UTAH 06  (SOUTH EASTERN UTAH RPC-UT)
USA 77 NKM, (NKM RACING PIGEON CLUB-HONOLULU HAWAII)


AU V 92,
AU VAB 78
AU VLY 06, (VALLEY RPC-TAYLORSVILLE UT)
AU VSL 07, (HENRY PORTER- DELTA CO)
AU VAL 08, (ROBERT LYNCH- TIFTON GA)
AU VITA KING 08,07, (GRANGER-IN)
AU VLJ 02,01, (VINCENT JANSON-BORING OR)

AU W 93,
AU WEATHERFORD 90,(WEATHERFORD RPC-TX)
AU WCD 95, (WHALING CITY DISTRICT-MA)
AU WRPO 92, (WINDWARD RACING PIGEON ORGANIZATION-HI)
AU WESCON 06,05, (WESCON PRA HOPEWELL JUNCTION-NY)
AU WRC 03 (WILL COUNTY RPC-IL)
AU WSJ 75,93,94,95,96,97,00(WEST SAN JOSE-CA)
AU WEF 08,07, (WEST END FLYERS-NORCO CA)
AU WFI 07, (WINCHESTER FLIERS INV-MORENO VALLEY CA)
AU WOW PC 98, (WORLD OF WINGS PIGEON CENTRE-OK)
AU WOW 97, (WORLD OF WINGS -OK)
AU WF 01,00,98, (WITCHITA FALLS RPC-TX)
AU WOF,97,96, (WEST OAHU FLYERS CLUB-WAIANAE HAWAII)
AU WFA 07, (WESTON FLYERS ASSOCIATION-WEST VALLEY CITY UT)
AU WSL 08, (WESTSIDE LIMITED RPC-KATY TX)
AU WDC 03, (NORTHWEST RPC-ROCKVILLE MD)



AU 00,98,87 X, (ARPU-OK)

AU YPF 80,79, (YPSLANTI PIGEON FLYERS-MI)
AU YATES LOFT 08, (JERRY YATES- SPOKANE VALLEY WA)
AU YOLO 07,05,01,00,98,89,(YOLO RPC- WOODLAND CA)
AU Y2K 08,07 (Y2K -RIVERSIDE CA)

AU OTHER AMERICAN
AU 4N 08, (BERNARD NERLICH-FRANKLIN PA)


----------



## POMPEYJAS

*My American If/ipb List*

Independent Breeders Of Usa.

Ipb 96 Me,
Ipb 06 B,
Ipb 08 B,r,
Ipb 91 Dl,
Ipb 96 R,

International Federation Founded 1881-2008.

If A,08,05,04, (if Stock-ny)
If Angels 07, (city Of Angels-ca)
If Ahpi,05,04,98,96,94, (american Homing Pigeon Institute Ok)
If Ahpi 94, (american Homing Pigeon Institute Ok)
If Ahpc 93, (american Homing Pigeon Club)
If Aiea 04, (aiea Pigeon Club-hi)
If Atb 07, (american Trenton Breeders-oh)
If Acc 06,05, (atlantic Coast Club-rocky Point Nc)

If Balto 07, (east Baltimore Social-md)
If Billy Warren 07,06, (billy Warren Loft-tx)
If Bbf 07, (bound Brook Homing Pigeon Club-nj)
If Bpa 02 (berks Pigeon Association-pa)
If Bwi 03 (baltimore Washington International-md)
04 04 04 Lilac, Green, Yellow,pink
05 Orange,green,lilac,
06 Lilac,orange,

If Capitol City 08, (capitol City Club-nj)
If Cmp,00 (central Main Pigeon Flyers-me)
If Cvr 03 (cumberland Valley Rpc-md) 
If,ccc 08,00,01, (carrol County Club-md)
If California 05, (california Inv-ca)


If D&b 08, (danbury Bethel Rpc-morris Ct)
If Dcc 05, (desoto/port Charlotte Club-port Charlotte Fl)
If Dbf 07, (danbury Bethel Rpc-morris Ct)

If Erie,pa 07,06, (erie Racing Pigeon Club-harbour Creek Pa)

If Foys 08,06, (foys Pigeon Supplies-pa)
If Fsc 07, (50th State -honolulu Hi)

If Gfm,96 (northampton Club-pa)
If Gg 07, (garden Grove Rpc -westminster Ca)
If Gem 06,98, (gem State Rpc-id)

If Hawaii 08,07, (hawaii Sprint Club-kapolei-hi)
If Hsr 85, (hawaii Show&race)
If Hof 06, (hall Of Fame-canton Oh)

If Itc 07, (islip Terrace Club-yaphank Ny)
If Iki 03, (iki Racing Pigeon Club-papaikou-hi)
If Itfa 07, (islip Terrace Club-yaphank Ny)

If Jedds 05, (jedds Avian Products-anaheim Ca)

If Lhc 06,85, (lyndhurst Hpc-nj)
If Llf 07, (lakeland Flyers-nj)
If Lcm 07,06, (lyndhurst Homing Club-nj)
If Lm 04, (lansing Rpc-mi)
If Lci 04,02,01, (lewis County Invitational-wa)

If Msf 07 (michigan State Futurity Bath-mi,)
If Mem 01 (worcester Homing Club-ma)
If Ma 01 (worcester Homing Club-ma)
If Md 02, (maspeth Hpc-maspeth Ny)
If Mvi 05, (marsh Valley Inv-inkom Id)

If Nhf 08,07,03, (north Hudson Club-nj)
If Nhcf 08,05, (north Hudson Club-nj)
If Ncc,03 (northern Catskill Club Purling-ny)
If Nwkf 05, (newark Homing Rpc-union Nj)
If Nor 04,03, (norman Rpc-norman Ok)

If Ofpc 07, (ozark Foothill Pc-thayer Mo)

If P 86,
If Phnx 07, (phoenix Rpc-phoenix Az)
If Phx 04, (phoenixville Western-mont Clare-pa)
If Paof 05, (perth Amboy Rpc-nj)

If Qcp 06, (queen City Pigeon Club-nj)

If Rlpc 01, (red Lion Pigeon Club-pa)

If,san 07 06, (sanford Flying-me)
If Sub,84 (suburban Homing Pigeon Club-pa)
If Sch 07, (schenectady Hpc- Ny)
If Scholar 07, (scholar If Stock-hicksville Ny)
If Srv 01, (snake River Valley-shelley Id)

If Tvr 03, (treasure Valley Rpc-boise Id)

If Upc 08, (united Pigeon Combine-palmyra Pa)

If Wb 03, (west Bank- Marrero La)
If Wc 92, (west Chester-pa)
If Wowpc 02,00,98, (world Of Wings Pigeon Centre-ok)
If Wow 99, (world Of Wings-ok)
If Wbc 04, (wilkes Barre Sportsman-pa)
If Wtcm 07,03 (world Trade Centre Memorial-bronx Ny)

If Xxx 01, (worchester Inv Pigeon Club-ma)


----------



## POMPEYJAS

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Jas. If you do not already belong to this Yahoogroups group, you might want to consider joining: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pigeonringcollectors/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1
> 
> Terry


THANKS TERRY, BUT I JOINED AT THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR. THANKS ANYWAY. JAS


----------



## MaryOfExeter

WOW. That's a lot!  How do you keep up with all of them? I'd probably lose track, or even worse, lose the bands


----------



## POMPEYJAS

HI BECKY, I HAVE MANY OTHER COUNTRIES, AND THERE ALL LISTED ON MY COMPUTER, SOMETIMES I WONDER HOW I KEEP UP WITH THEM. I ALSO COLLECT CARDS.
I ADDED A PIC IN ALBUMS. JAS


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Wow. All I've got is some personalized bands my dad found, some NPA bands from this year, some IF bands from this year, and some IPB bands from last year. And an aluminum one I wear on my necklace, from 1978  Not a very big collection


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! That is an incredible band! What's the story on that one?

Here's the link for any interested members: http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/showimage.php?i=595

Terry


----------



## hillfamilyloft

As you see DRO is on the list. Jas sent me a stamped envelop and I sent him about a dozen bands that he could trade. He is a great guy and it is quite simple. So If you are not on the list PM him and send him your info. 

Randy


----------



## spirit wings

POMPEYJAS said:


> HI BECKY, I HAVE MANY OTHER COUNTRIES, AND THERE ALL LISTED ON MY COMPUTER, SOMETIMES I WONDER HOW I KEEP UP WITH THEM. I ALSO COLLECT CARDS.
> I ADDED A PIC IN ALBUMS. JAS


Do you want 08 NPA bands?...Ive got 7 if you want them...


----------



## POMPEYJAS

Hi, Yes I Would Like Them, As I Collect All Types Of Pigeon Bands, Regards Jason.


----------



## spirit wings

POMPEYJAS said:


> Hi, Yes I Would Like Them, As I Collect All Types Of Pigeon Bands, Regards Jason.


pm me your address and I will send them out...


----------



## Crazy Pete

Pigeon racing pigeon, all catagory, on ebay


----------



## POMPEYJAS

thanks crazy pete, i do look on there but most advertised
i usually have, but i do pick up the odd one now and again.
regards jas.


----------



## POMPEYJAS

TAWhatley said:


> Wow! That is an incredible band! What's the story on that one?
> 
> Here's the link for any interested members: http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/showimage.php?i=595
> 
> Terry


 hi terry the band belongs to a friend in belgium, and he got it from a very old boy.
because alot of belgium people speak french the antwerp
is in french, ie anvers instead of antwerp. i wish it was mine, i have only ever seen two porcelain bands this being one, and another in the early 80's. i have brass bands with porcelain inserts and raised letters in brass. im glad you like the pic. jas


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the info on that porcelain band, Jas!

Terry


----------



## POMPEYJAS

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the info on that porcelain band, Jas!
> 
> Terry


 NO PROBLEM TERRY, JUST WISH IT WAS MINE


----------



## POMPEYJAS

*My Canadian Bands*

Canadian Union.
Canada Cu 2008,07,06,05,04,03,02,01, 98, 96, 94, 90,89, 75,67 (canadian Union Inc,ont)
Cu93 Mj (moose Jaw Rpc Caron-sask)
Cu Euro,05,06 (p.toth Summerland-bc)
Cu T,bay 93,92,79. (thunder Bay Rpc-ont)
Cu Regina 05, (regina Rpc-regina Sk)
Cu Tor,fed 90 (toronto Federation-ont)
Cu Surrey 83,82 (surrey Rpc Surrey-bc)
Cu Upnorth Combine 07, (up North Combine-ont)
Cu Yri 08,07, (york Region Inv-king City-ont)
Cpfa Be 07. (canadian Pigeon Fanciers Association)
Crpu 87 (canadian Racing Pigeon Union)
Cu Bow Inv 07,06, (bomanville Inv Rpc-ont)
Cu Chs 03,02,
Cu Med Hat 95+card
Cu Oak 80, (burl-oak Rpc-milton Ont)
Cu Nrbc 93, (north Road Rpc-surrey Bc)
Cu Stc 93,88,
Bc-surrey 93, (surrey Rpc-surrey Bc)
Man 02,
W.p.g 01,07, (winnipeg Pigeon Flyers Inc- Winnipeg Manitoba)



Villafond 1990, 92,93 P. Sudom-young, 76 Coteau St. W. Moose Jaw, Sask S6h 5c3


----------



## WWII Buff

*Pigeon Bands*

Hello all, 

This is my first post here and I don't mean to intrude on this conversation but I am hoping that some of you can help me try and determine the nature of an object that was recently found in Normandy in a field where US paratroopers landed on the morning of D-Day. At first it was thought this belonged to a paratrooper. It was thought that the soldier's name was stamped on the item. Upon further examination this does not appear to be the case. 










To be clear we are NOT sure if this is war related at all, it may have been dropped last month, but it was found near some us parachute hardware. 

After doing some investigation and coming up empty, I am taking a stab in asking if this could possibly be a leg band worn by a pigeon, either during the war (there were pigeons that went in with the troops) or afterward. 

From what I can tell from the photo (I didn't take that shot and have not seen the object in person) it looks like it may be the right size. And the way the letters are spread out look to be designators of some organization rather than a person's name. 

This has become quite a curious object so if any one of you folks have some comments I would appreciate it. 

Thank you very much!

WW2 Buff


----------



## WWII Buff

*WW II Pigeon Bands??*

Hello all, 

This is my first post here and I don't mean to intrude on this conversation but I am hoping that some of you can help me try and determine the nature of an object that was recently found in Normandy in a field where US paratroopers landed on the morning of D-Day. At first it was thought this belonged to a paratrooper. It was thought that the soldier's name was stamped on the item. Upon further examination and investigation this does not appear to be the case. 










To be clear we are NOT sure if this is war related at all, it may have been dropped last month, but it was found near some us parachute hardware. 

After doing some investigation and coming up empty, I am taking a stab in asking if this could possibly be a leg band worn by a pigeon, either during the war (there were pigeons that went in with the troops) or afterward. 

From what I can tell from the photo (I didn't take that shot and have not seen the object in person) it looks like it may be the right size. And the way the letters are spread out look to be designators of some organization rather than a person's name. 

This has become quite a curious object so if any one of you folks have some comments I would appreciate it. 

Thank you very much!

WW2 Buff


----------



## sky tx

The pigeon Bands for the USA Army in WWII were stamped

U*S 45 SC

The SC--Signal Corp


----------



## WWII Buff

sky tx

Thank you very much for your reply, I had been aware that those bore the SC designation, I didn't know that was the only designation. So I guess that rules out any WW2 link. 

Is it possible that this object is a leg band at all? 

Thank you

WW2 buff


----------



## conditionfreak

Common sense tells me that this is not a pigeon band. Because if it was originally on a pigeon, and got stepped on after somehow no longer being on a pigeon, it would have been bent and flattened in a different way because it would have been round prior to being almost flattened as it is. Secondly, the letters would not make any sense for a pigeon band, without any numbers at all. All military pigeons would have a number of some sort. They might have names attributed to them by the handlers, but the bands would have numbers, not names. Baby pigeons would be given numbers and not names. A second band with a name is of course possible when a bird is older and is named, but that would preclude a "free" leg whereupon to attach a message capsule.

These are my thoughts on the subject in the pic.


----------



## c.hert

They are neat pigeon bands and I would love to have a porcelum one and I would wear it aroung my neck..lol pretty....Does anyone want any 3 or 2 years old AMA bands for pigeons for I have some....(American Mookee Assoc)....c.hert


----------



## WWII Buff

conditionfreak said:


> Common sense tells me that this is not a pigeon band. Because if it was originally on a pigeon, and got stepped on after somehow no longer being on a pigeon, it would have been bent and flattened in a different way because it would have been round prior to being almost flattened as it is.


OK, that makes perfect sense, thank you for helping me conclusively rule this out, it was just a hunch. I appreciate your help, back to the drawing board so to speak. 

Regards, 

WWII buff


----------



## gunter71

I have a pigeon hanging around the house, I posted a message earlier. I'm in Las Vegas, the band is blue and on his left leg. The code he has is AUFTCC 130. How can I find the owner of the bird??


----------



## sky tx

Gunnter
There is another number on the Band-2005 maybe--the date-the year the bird was hatched
---we need that number.


----------



## sky tx

AU-FTCC
Fairmont racing pigeon club
Suitland Md.
Charles randall
301-967-1869

May have been sent to a Special Race.
PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## gunter71

The full code on the bird is AU FTCC 2007 130. He's a good bird but tired and hungry. I don't have bird food, gave him some bread and plenty of water. It's already pretty hot in Las Vegas. I will try to call Charles Randall tomorrow. The bird flew up on our roof and hopefully he will stay there. We have an inside cat but our neighbors let their cats roam.


----------



## gunter71

I've tried to reach Charles Russell several times today. Please contact me (anyone in Las Vegas) if you are interested in retrieving the pigeon. We cannot keep him here too much longer.

thanks


----------



## Gnuretiree

I found another number for the Fiarmont Club 

FAIRMONT RPC, LANDOVER, 301-925-4038


----------



## gunter71

The number is not in service. Thanks though


----------



## Quazar

toilco said:


> hi, check this website for customize bands http://www.oitem.com


17 Posts (mostly out of date) containing the same thing - this is spamming.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Im getting sick of that website post. Mr John D., can you do something about it? Thanks


----------



## John_D

Toilco is now a real gone cat


----------



## pigeon is fun

Thanks John D.


----------

